

How to make fewer errors at the stage of code writing. Part N2. - AndreyKarpov
http://www.viva64.com/en/a/0072/

======
AndreyKarpov
Abstract. This is the second article on avoiding certain errors at the early
stage of C++ code writing. In the previous, we have already advised you to
avoid a large number of calculations in one expression. However, we should
investigate this question in detail. Let's see what's dangerous about complex
expressions and how we can avoid many logical errors.

Examples of bugs: Newton Game Dynamics, Chromium, IPP Samples, Return to
Castle Wolfenstein, DOSBox.

